# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar

## Jay414

Hey guys I'm thinking about getting anavar tabs to lose some fat and water weight all comments on anavar will help is it a good product ?

----------


## bass

you can achieve that without var! what are your stats?

----------


## MadBeast15

I wouldn't take Var just to lose some fat and water weight.. Too expensive just for that.. Get some clen , T3 and a diuretic and eat the shit outta some tilapia... Wont cost but pennies compared to what it would if u bought Var

----------


## bass

stats first before recommending anything.

----------


## Jay414

Hi guys sorry tuck so long to get back stats are weight 82.8 kg height 5ft 10 body mass index is 26.1 kg/m

----------


## BG

Moved to q+a for more replies

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hey guys I'm thinking about getting anavar tabs to lose some fat and water weight all comments on anavar will help is it a good product ?


Which anavar are you talking about? 

Anavar (oxandrolone) its not a product, its a drug, also one of the most faked.
Anavar will shutdown your natural testosterone production so need to be taken along side testosterone shots.

Its a very mild steroid for most, and ussually used for cutting. Being used for cutting does not mean it sheds fat. To lose fat you need diet and cardio, anavar just gives a little extra but you need to go sub 10%.

If you want to lose fat and water weight, go to the diet section, start a good cardio program and reduce sodium intake.

----------


## Jay414

Thanks for the replies guys yea mr bb Anavar (oxandrolone) oral I want to start a diet to I've posed on the the diet thread for some help on what to eat hopefully il get some good replies

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Please post your reference for it shuts down natural production.

The Effect of Oxandrolone on the Endocrinologic, Inflammatory, and Hypermetabolic Responses During the Acute Phase Postburn

Scientific journal says you are wrong and the test is over 5-8 years continual use. It actually kicks up HPTA in those with bad injuries that cause metabolism feedback to shut down HPTA

SO please...your reference




> Which anavar are you talking about? 
> 
> Anavar (oxandrolone) its not a product, its a drug, also one of the most faked.
> Anavar will shutdown your natural testosterone production so need to be taken along side testosterone shots.
> 
> Its a very mild steroid for most, and ussually used for cutting. Being used for cutting does not mean it sheds fat. To lose fat you need diet and cardio, anavar just gives a little extra but you need to go sub 10%.
> 
> If you want to lose fat and water weight, go to the diet section, start a good cardio program and reduce sodium intake.

----------


## marcus300

Redesign your diet and cardio for further bf loss, don't look at AAS for the answer just keep chipping away at your bf with diet and cardio imho and you will be in a far better place in months to come.

----------


## Mr.BB

> Please post your reference for it shuts down natural production.
> 
> The Effect of Oxandrolone on the Endocrinologic, Inflammatory, and Hypermetabolic Responses During the Acute Phase Postburn
> 
> Scientific journal says you are wrong and the test is over 5-8 years continual use. It actually kicks up HPTA in those with bad injuries that cause metabolism feedback to shut down HPTA
> 
> SO please...your reference


Here, its not very difficult to find info on oxandrolone being an fda approved drug:

Oxandrolone - FDA prescribing information, side effects and uses




> Males
> 
> Prepubertal
> Phallic enlargement and increased frequency or persistence of erections.
> 
> Postpubertal
> Inhibition of testicular function, testicular atrophy and oligospermia, impotence, chronic priapism, epididymitis, and bladder irritability.
> 
> In Females
> ...



Why are you posting references for studies made in children???

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Please post your reference for it shuts down natural production.
> 
> The Effect of Oxandrolone on the Endocrinologic, Inflammatory, and Hypermetabolic Responses During the Acute Phase Postburn
> 
> Scientific journal says you are wrong and the test is over 5-8 years continual use. It actually kicks up HPTA in those with bad injuries that cause metabolism feedback to shut down HPTA
> 
> SO please...your reference


Chicagotarsier,

The children were on anavar for 30 days... not 8 years. The study was conducted over 8 years.
The children were 8 years old suffering from at least 40% 3rd degree burns.
The children were on a very low dose of .1mg/Kg of bodyweight so probably around 2.25-4.5mg of anavar/day. (A 200lb man would be taking 9.07mg/day.)
And most importantly, if the anavar helped heal them it would make sense that their HPTA functioned better thus higher testosterone . However, that doesn't mean that anavar raises testosterone in a healthy adult.

This is the third time in the last couple of weeks or so that I have seen you misquote or misread a study.
Please be more careful when using studies in the future.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

FDA Prescribing information is not a medical reviewed process...it is a licensing and patent process. 

Also it speaks 0 to impacting HPTA as was the premise. HPTA is a function of an ENDO....the only mention here is of a Urinary Doctor functionality...not the same thing at all.




> Here, its not very difficult to find info on oxandrolone being an fda approved drug:
> 
> Oxandrolone - FDA prescribing information, side effects and uses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting references for studies made in children???


The previous link is from KelKel. It was used to say it impacted HPTA negatively...and it actually did the opposite of that.

Tylenol has many of the same warnings in its prescribing guidelines...including impotence bladder irritability and testicular function....so still looking for a MEDICAL source not the FDA which is basically a patent agency lackey.

Having researched this in depth I have still found 0 medical journal tests that position Anavar as a negative to HPTA.

----------


## marcus300

> FDA Prescribing information is not a medical reviewed process...it is a licensing and patent process. 
> 
> Also it speaks 0 to impacting HPTA as was the premise. HPTA is a function of an ENDO....the only mention here is of a Urinary Doctor functionality...not the same thing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The previous link is from KelKel. It was used to say it impacted HPTA negatively...and it actually did the opposite of that.
> 
> Tylenol has many of the same warnings in its prescribing guidelines...including impotence bladder irritability and testicular function....so still looking for a MEDICAL source not the FDA which is basically a patent agency lackey.
> ...


http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...concerned.html

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> Chicagotarsier,
> 
> The children were on anavar for 30 days... not 8 years. The study was conducted over 8 years.
> The children were 8 years old suffering from at least 40% 3rd degree burns.
> The children were on a very low dose of .1mg/Kg of bodyweight so probably around 2.25-4.5mg of anavar/day. (A 200lb man would be taking 9.07mg/day.)
> And most importantly, if the anavar helped heal them it would make sense that their HPTA functioned better thus higher testosterone . However, that doesn't mean that anavar raises testosterone in a healthy adult.
> 
> This is the third time in the last couple of weeks or so that I have seen you misquote or misread a study.
> Please be more careful when using studies in the future.


And you just proved my point. There is still NO MEDICAL JOURNAL test group study that says Anavar impacts HPTA negatively. This is and has been my point all along. It is what we are discussing because so many say it shuts HPTA down. I will happily accept a medical source that involves a test group to say it does this...quite an easy premise to prove. There is just no such test that exists.

And again I was the one that pointed out that KelKel posted it and said it positioned Anavar as HPTA negative...and the test says opposite of that. You agree it does because higher testosterone helps a defective HPTA. On a healthy person..which you can walk out and find a billion of and put a test study together...there is no such study. Even the FDA does not say it impacts HPTA and points to testicular sperm function as the point of impotentance...not HPTA.

SO again ..... on topic...proof it shuts down HPTA. I am willing to accept it but I find no medical proof of it.

Just hear a lot of parroting but no backing of it.

Not being a JackO but I do appreciate a proven point. If the FDA proves your point to your satisfaction then ok..It does not to my satisfaction.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> And you just proved my point. There is still NO MEDICAL JOURNAL test group study that says Anavar impacts HPTA negatively. This is and has been my point all along. It is what we are discussing because so many say it shuts HPTA down. I will happily accept a medical source that involves a test group to say it does this...quite an easy premise to prove. There is just no such test that exists.
> 
> And again I was the one that pointed out that KelKel posted it and said it positioned Anavar as HPTA negative...and the test says opposite of that. You agree it does because higher testosterone helps a defective HPTA. On a healthy person..which you can walk out and find a billion of and put a test study together...there is no such study. Even the FDA does not say it impacts HPTA and points to testicular sperm function as the point of impotentance...not HPTA.
> 
> SO again ..... on topic...proof it shuts down HPTA. I am willing to accept it but I find no medical proof of it.
> 
> Just hear a lot of parroting but no backing of it.
> 
> Not being a JackO but I do appreciate a proven point. If the FDA proves your point to your satisfaction then ok..It does not to my satisfaction.


OK...
try this...

read the link provided by Marcus 300... in it Atomini provides a case study
or read the link that Mr. BB provided and read the side effects of anavar
or read this link...Treatment with oxandrolone and the durability of effects in older men | Journal of Applied Physiology
it shows that anavar use of 20mg/day for 12 weeks negatively affected LH 12 weeks after the end of use.

Also, do you actually read the studies you provide?
Please answer why you think that they gave children anavar for 5-8 years straight.

I did not prove your point.
There are many studies that show that anavar suppresses test production.
Try google.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...concerned.html


That is a good one Marcus. I have rad through the thick of this one before. The end result says that test for the 5 day period did not drop outside of normal ranges. It also does not point to HPTA as the reason T was reduced. If we apply the FDA warnings (Which I take with a grain of salt) they would logiclly conclude it impacts the Lydeg cells in the testicales in some way...and not HPTA...

Still keeping the premise of Anavar not impacting HPTA...but rather the Urologist portion of the reproduction and testosterone path as the part impacted.....

Which makes a lot of difference because PCT is targeted toward HPTA and brining it up to speed...not the testical cells. 

I think we both agree this is a big item to differentiate.

----------


## marcus300

> That is a good one Marcus. I have rad through the thick of this one before. The end result says that test for the 5 day period did not drop outside of normal ranges. It also does not point to HPTA as the reason T was reduced. If we apply the FDA warnings (Which I take with a grain of salt) they would logiclly conclude it impacts the Lydeg cells in the testicales in some way...and not HPTA...
> 
> Still keeping the premise of Anavar not impacting HPTA...but rather the Urologist portion of the reproduction and testosterone path as the part impacted.....
> 
> Which makes a lot of difference because PCT is targeted toward HPTA and brining it up to speed...not the testical cells. 
> 
> I think we both agree this is a big item to differentiate.


I really don't think you fully understand what your saying. I would do some reading if I was you but if your happy with var only cycles carry on.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> That is a good one Marcus. I have rad through the thick of this one before. The end result says that test for the 5 day period did not drop outside of normal ranges. It also does not point to HPTA as the reason T was reduced. If we apply the FDA warnings (Which I take with a grain of salt) they would logiclly conclude it impacts the Lydeg cells in the testicales in some way...and not HPTA...
> 
> Still keeping the premise of Anavar not impacting HPTA...but rather the Urologist portion of the reproduction and testosterone path as the part impacted.....
> 
> Which makes a lot of difference because PCT is targeted toward HPTA and brining it up to speed...not the testical cells. 
> 
> I think we both agree this is a big item to differentiate.


So someone gives you a study showing that 15mg/day for 5 day anavar suppresses test but you go on to say that it doesn't affect the HPTA.
"Total serum T concentrations were within normal physiological range on day 0 (449 ± 35 ng/dL) and day 3 (441± 44 ng/dL) of OX treatment. However, by day 5, total serum T concentrations were significantly reduced (282 ± 45 ng/dL; P < 0.05) below day 0 and day 3 values (Fig. 3). Serum free T concentrations were within normal physiological range on days 0, 3, and 5. However, by day 5, serum free T concentrations were significantly reduced (98 ± 10 pg/mL; P < 0.001) below day 0 (121 ± 12 pg/mL) and day 3 (126 ± 9 pg/mL) values. "

Well did you read the study I gave you that showed that LH was significantly lower 12 weeks after stopping anavar???
"There was a trend toward a greater decline in LH levels with oxandrolone, suggesting that oxandrolone treatment may have suppressed the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis."

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> OK...
> try this...
> 
> read the link provided by Marcus 300... in it Atomini provides a case study
> or read the link that Mr. BB provided and read the side effects of anavar 
> or read this link...Treatment with oxandrolone and the durability of effects in older men | Journal of Applied Physiology
> it shows that anavar use of 20mg/day for 12 weeks negatively affected LH 12 weeks after the end of use.
> 
> Also, do you actually read the studies you provide?
> ...


Two things.

Did I read it..yes..stay on topic on we are looking for proof that Anavar will shut down HPTA. The link I posted that KelKel provided says opposite i.e. that in some situations it actually stimulates HPTA. Correct use and protocol are key.

testosterone levels (358 ± 119 ng/dl in the oxandrolone group and 421 ± 196 ng/dl; P = 0.26). There was a trend toward a greater decline in LH levels with oxandrolone, suggesting that oxandrolone treatment may have suppressed the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis.

None of these guys on 20 a day for this period dropped out of range low. Suppressed..possibly but the changes in LH were not documented that I saw..looked for it but did not see a graph or chart. Useing testosterone as the measure of the change....healthy people can fluctuiate testosterone levels this much from time of day tested, diet changes, WBC changes, etc etc.

But the good thing to take form this is a 24 week test using 20 mg daily as the base shows that it did not shut down HPTA and kept all the subjects in the normal range. 

So agan POSSIBLE negative impact to HPTA but by no means suppressed completely. If you are young dumb and full of mayo your Test levels are 750+ easily and the hit would be almost negligible. Using people that are 60-80 made the hit seem worse....which is a good test because you took the lowest common denominator and it passed.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Two things.
> 
> Did I read it..yes..stay on topic on we are looking for proof that Anavar will shut down HPTA. The link I posted that KelKel provided says opposite i.e. that in some situations it actually stimulates HPTA. *Correct use and protocol are key.*


to sum it up....

if you are 8 years old and have over 40% of your body acutely burned then anavar can actually increase your testosterone levels 

otherwise...

15-20mgs of anavar/day for 5 days can suppress your testosterone levels and even after 12 weeks your LH will still be supressed...

----------


## marcus300

> to sum it up....
> 
> if you are 8 years old and have over 40% of your body acutely burned then anavar can actually increase your testosterone levels 
> 
> otherwise...
> 
> 15-20mgs of anavar/day for 5 days can suppress your testosterone levels and even after 12 weeks your LH will still be supressed...


and a side note who on earth would use 15-20mgs daily, results would be zero so if such a low dose effects the HPTA etc what would a normal dose of var lets say 60-80mgs daily do  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> and a side note who on earth would use 15-20mgs daily, results would be zero so if such a low dose effects the HPTA etc what would a normal dose of var lets say 60-80mgs daily do


Exactly... One would be totally shutdown(both testicularly and at the pituitary...

----------


## Mr.BB

> FDA Prescribing information is not a medical reviewed process...it is a licensing and patent process. 
> 
> Also it speaks 0 to impacting HPTA as was the premise. HPTA is a function of an ENDO....the only mention here is of a Urinary Doctor functionality...not the same thing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> The previous link is from KelKel. It was used to say it impacted HPTA negatively...and it actually did the opposite of that.
> 
> Tylenol has many of the same warnings in its prescribing guidelines...including impotence bladder irritability and testicular function....so still looking for a MEDICAL source not the FDA which is basically a patent agency lackey.
> ...


There are ZERO public medical reviews because it is an established FACT that ANAVAR is supressive.

Why would any medical researchers would go look into something that has been PROVED???

Have you read the link I sent you??? Let me quote:




> Anabolic steroids suppress the gonadotropic functions of the pituitary and may exert a direct effect upon the testes.


^^^ THIS IS THE HPTA SUPRESSION IN CASE YOU DIDNT NOTICE

If you think anavar has been FDA approved and has not been extensively studied and reviewed then I rest my case. 

Like Marcus said, carry on...

----------


## Buster Brown

Oral cycles are frowned upon without support of an injectable like tes. There are other options to try to loose weight but the first and foremost is to get the the most out of your diet and increase your cardio. Alot of people dismiss this this and feel there diet is sufficient. Everyones diet can always be a little tighter. The more you lose naturally the better your cycle will be when you are ready for it.

----------

